# How often should I get a soil test?



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry if I missed this answered before, but I couldn't seem to find it when I searched the forum.

I got one in early May (see below), and basically revealed very low N-P-K. I've followed Waypoint's recommended fert schedule (Fertilize with Best 16‐6‐8 Turf Supreme or equivalent at 6.25 lbs. of product per 1,000 sq. ft.. Repeat applications can be made every 60 days during the warmer growing season.)

I assume I am good until next Spring? Or should I get a test more often? There doesn't seem to be any current glaring problems with the lawn. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Idk what the recommendation is but I'm going for once a year until I get my soil right then from there it will be once every three years


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Once a year is fine. Your soils needs a lot of P and K. You can save $$ if you send the sample to waypoint TN instead of California.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> Once a year is fine. Your soils needs a lot of P and K. You can save $$ if you send the sample to waypoint TN instead of California.


Thanks so much for your input. A further question - will following Waypoint's suggestion of using Best 16‐6‐8 Turf Supreme at 6.25 lbs. of product per 1,000 sq. ft.. address the P and K deficiencies?

In other words, should I also throw down some 0-X-0 and 0-0-X fertilizer? Or will the 16-6-8 applications be sufficient? I'm pretty new to this so, I'm unsure how much is actually needed to address the very low P and K levels. This lead me to thinking I might want another soil test to see if the P and K is now corrected. Thanks again for your help!

And yes, I've now learned my lesson about submitting to the wrong Waypoint location  It will be all TN from here on out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much is that test in California? The TN one (SW1) would be $26.50.

It is going to take years to address. You should do 1lb of P and 1 lb of K ksqft monthly. The product you used has nitrogen, so it will limit how much p and k you can add. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> How much is that test in California? The TN one (SW1) would be $26.50.
> 
> It is going to take years to address. You should do 1lb of P and 1 lb of K ksqft monthly. The product you used has nitrogen, so it will limit how much p and k you can add. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


Thank you so much! This forum is absolutely amazing!

The Waypoint test in CA was over $50 (hangs head in shame)


----------

